# Computer connected to router doesn't show connection.

## D4ve G

I am planning to install gentoo on another machine connected to the same router. This machine's connection has fluctuated from on and off within a span of a few months and now does not work. I first thought it was my cat playing with the router but everything seems fine. I am getting no connection at all. The machine is a PIII 733MHZ with Win98SE installed. I am planning on installing gentoo if I can get the connection up and working.

I've tried:

ipconfig \renew_all

I don't think it's the OS or network card. I am so lost.

Any ideas?

(It's a Linksys router if that matters.)

----------

## TheRAt

What happens if you just boot the machine using the Gentoo LiveCD ?

Could there is a local firewall on the machine blocking your DHCP requests?

----------

## D4ve G

When I boot the Gentoo LiveCD links doesn't work. Although the network card is found.

----------

## TheRAt

 *D4ve G wrote:*   

> When I boot the Gentoo LiveCD links doesn't work. Although the network card is found.

 

What are the outputs from:

lscpi

lsmod

ifconfig

----------

## D4ve G

lspci

says there is an intel corperation network card

lsmod seems normal?

ifconfig

says

inet adr: 127.0.0.1   mask: 255.0.0.0

 :Question: 

----------

## TheRAt

 *D4ve G wrote:*   

> lsmod seems normal?

 

When you say normal, what is the module loaded for your network card ??

----------

## D4ve G

I'm not sure?

Could it be e100?

----------

## D4ve G

not sure  :Sad: 

----------

## TheRAt

Could be e100..

What do you get from ifconfig eth0?

----------

## D4ve G

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/7088/ifconfigeth07fv.jpg

----------

## TheRAt

Seems like the card is detected, but it is not getting an IP address...

try dhcpcd eth0

----------

## D4ve G

It doesn't appear to do anything.

----------

## TheRAt

silly question, but there is a working dhcp server on the network, correct ?

----------

## D4ve G

yes, my other 2 computers connect fine,

One gentoo, 

one xp

----------

## pbn

 *D4ve G wrote:*   

> yes, my other 2 computers connect fine,
> 
> One gentoo, 
> 
> one xp

 

Hi there,

First check your NIC. As far as I understand you are running

Windows on that machine, right? Make sure Windows has

valid driver loaded. Also check if "link" LED lits on. If not -

- you are experiencing NIC/cable problem.

If everything seems fine, it is possible that your Windows'

dhcp client cannot cope with dhcp protocol offered by Linksys.

Try to configure your NIC manually by enetring valid IP address

(from your local pool), network mask, gateway and DNS server.

You can check proper configuration on one of the other machines.

Just rewrite all network settings and disconnect that machine

putting trouble-making one online.

Pawel

----------

## D4ve G

no luck yet  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TheRAt

 *D4ve G wrote:*   

> no luck yet 

 Did you try what pbn suggested? What was the result? Is the link LED light on?

Using the LiveCD, can you exec "mii-tool -v eth0" and post the output please...

----------

